# Cannot Start Windows Firewall



## Luke686 (Sep 28, 2011)

Windows firewall can't change some of your settings. 
Error code 0x8007042cHow do I enable my firewall?
*

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.1
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium , Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: AMD Phenom(tm) 9550 Quad-Core Processor, AMD64 Family 16 Model 2 Stepping 3
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 6143 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTS 250, 1024 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 596962 MB, Free - 301277 MB; D: Total - 13515 MB, Free - 1849 MB; 
Motherboard: PEGATRON CORPORATION, VIOLET, 3.02, MS1C93R72701923
Antivirus: Microsoft Security Essentials, Updated and Enabled
*


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

You might need to fix the dependency information for the Windows Firewall service.

Press the Windows key + R to open a Run box.

Paste the following command and click OK:


```
cmd /k reg query "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\MpsSvc" /s
```
Copy the Command Prompt output and include it in your next reply.


----------



## Luke686 (Sep 28, 2011)

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\MpsSvc
DisplayName REG_SZ @%SystemRoot%\system32\FirewallAPI.dll,-23090
Group REG_SZ NetworkProvider
ImagePath REG_EXPAND_SZ %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServ
iceNoNetwork
Description REG_SZ @%SystemRoot%\system32\FirewallAPI.dll,-23091
ObjectName REG_SZ NT Authority\LocalService
ErrorControl REG_DWORD 0x1
Start REG_DWORD 0x2
Type REG_DWORD 0x20
DependOnService REG_MULTI_SZ mpsdrv\0bfe
ServiceSidType REG_DWORD 0x3
RequiredPrivileges REG_MULTI_SZ SeAssignPrimaryTokenPrivilege\0SeAudit
Privilege\0SeChangeNotifyPrivilege\0SeCreateGlobalPrivilege\0SeImpersonatePrivil
ege\0SeIncreaseQuotaPrivilege
FailureActions REG_BINARY 80510100000000000000000003000000140000000100
0000C0D4010001000000E09304000000000000000000

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\MpsSvc\Parameters
ServiceDll REG_EXPAND_SZ %SystemRoot%\system32\mpssvc.dll
ServiceDllUnloadOnStop REG_DWORD 0x1

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\MpsSvc\Parameters\PortKeywo
rds

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\MpsSvc\Parameters\PortKeywo
rds\DHCP
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\MpsSvc\Parameters\PortKeywo
rds\IPTLSIn
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\MpsSvc\Parameters\PortKeywo
rds\IPTLSOut
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\MpsSvc\Parameters\PortKeywo
rds\RPC-EPMap
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\MpsSvc\Parameters\PortKeywo
rds\Teredo
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\MpsSvc\Security
Security REG_BINARY 01001480B4000000C0000000140000003000000002001C0001
00000002801400FF010F00010100000000000100000000020084000500000000001400FD01020001
010000000000051200000000001800FF010F0001020000000000052000000020020000000014008D
010200010100000000000504000000000014008D0102000101000000000005060000000000280015
00000001060000000000055000000049599D779156E555DCF4E20EA78BEBCA7B4213560101000000
00000512000000010100000000000512000000


C:\Windows\system32>


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Press the Windows key + R to open a Run box.

Type *services.msc*

Click OK.

Locate the following services:

*Base Filtering Engine*

*Remote Procedure Call (RPC) *

*DCOM Server Process Launcher *

*RPC Endpoint Mapper*

*Windows Firewall Authorization Driver*

Make sure they are Started and Automatic.


----------



## Luke686 (Sep 28, 2011)

all are started and auto, altho I didnt see the windows firewall authorization driver.
when i try to start the firwall from services, it says.
"Windows could not stat windows firewall service on local computer error 1068: the dependency service or group failed to start"
any ideas?


----------



## Snagglegaster (Sep 12, 2006)

You might double check the Services console and see if you have a listing for Windows Firewall and what it's status is. If the service isn't set to automatic and can't be started manually, the most likely explanation is a malware infection. Alternatively, if you have had some 3rd party security suite installed which included a firewall, and recently removed it, you might need to run the publisher's removal utility.


----------



## Luke686 (Sep 28, 2011)

windows firewall is set to automatic, when i click " start" i get "Windows could not start the windows firewall service on local computer error 1068: the dependency service or group failed to start"
I have a Netgear CG814WG router im wired to, which im pretty sure has a built in firewall. Do I even need windows firewall? or is it not worth trying to fix? If it is, what do I do?...


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

A software firewall like Windows Firewall is good for blocking inbound and outbound traffic. Bad inbound traffic would be like hackers. Bad outbound traffic would be like botnets and spyware, which returns data to it's master controller. Your router firewall can't block outbound because it won't know anything about the programs running on your Windows machine, so all outbound is allowed through.


----------



## Snagglegaster (Sep 12, 2006)

Luke686 said:


> windows firewall is set to automatic, when i click " start" i get "Windows could not start the windows firewall service on local computer error 1068: the dependency service or group failed to start"
> I have a Netgear CG814WG router im wired to, which im pretty sure has a built in firewall. Do I even need windows firewall? or is it not worth trying to fix? If it is, what do I do?...


Your router does indeed have a built in firewall, but it's good to have multiple layers of defenses. Anytime a built-in Windows security component isn't working, that should be a red flag. Generally, one of the first things that many malware infections try to do is disable your AV software and Windows Firewall, or whatever equivalent you may be running. My best advice would be to report this thread and suggest that a moderator move it to malware removal.


----------



## Luke686 (Sep 28, 2011)

well iv run malware programs and im clean but avira always says I got TR/Crypt.ULPM.Gen.trojan and i click quarantine or remove and it says it does but after i restart my comp it says i still have it, maybe thats whats wrong? iv asked about it in the malware/virus forum here but no one ever answered my question...


----------



## Snagglegaster (Sep 12, 2006)

Luke686 said:


> well iv run malware programs and im clean but avira always says I got TR/Crypt.ULPM.Gen.trojan and i click quarantine or remove and it says it does but after i restart my comp it says i still have it, maybe thats whats wrong? iv asked about it in the malware/virus forum here but no one ever answered my question...


Well,that forum is pretty overloaded, so you need some patience. Again, I would suggest reporting this thread, and explaining the situation to a moderator when you request that it be moved. The people who are certified to help you are spread pretty thin.


----------



## Luke686 (Sep 28, 2011)

should i download a freeware firewall if i cant get it fixed? it would do the same thing right?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I asked you for clarification on what Avira detected in one of your other threads and you never replied:

http://forums.techguy.org/general-security/1020284-antivirus-help.html#post8097274


----------



## Luke686 (Sep 28, 2011)

I went back to avira. MSE screwed my system up. I wouldent know anyway, I told you i had to system restore just to start my pc up, so MSE got deleated.


----------

